# Installed RAM not recognized



## rytimz (Feb 7, 2008)

I installed 2 x 512MB Kingston PC270 memory sticks and only 480MB is being recognized by both Windows and the BIOS. I matched the specs of the 512MB sticks to the 256MB stick that came with the computer. They are DDR 333.

To diagnose the problem, so far I have:

-tried using only one stick at a time (alternating between the two)
-Installed one stick successfully, booted up the computer and then powered down and installed the second stick in the second slot.
-Tried switching sticks with either slot.
-Made sure MAXMEM was unchecked in the system configuration utility
-Verified the motherboard RAM capacity - it holds up to 2GB
-I ran MEMTEST - the memory test utility and it also only recognizes the 480MB and proceeds to test the 480MB successfully.
-I checked the DRAM Timing setting in the BIOS and set it to By SPD.

I purchased DDR 333 speed memory but the specs (below) say that it runs only at 226 speeds. I don't understand much about this. Could it be the cause of this issue? or is the second slot toast?

Thanks,


System specs:
OS: Windows XP SP2

Motherboard: Albatron PM266A Pro
Intel Pentium® 4 Processor (Celeron/Willamette/Northwood)
Socket 478 with FSB 400/533MHz
2 DDR266/200 Memory Sockets
6 channel AC 97 Audio
VIA 10/100 Ethernet LAN
2 ATA133 Channels, up to 4 ATA 133 IDE Devices
6 USB 2.0/1.1 Ports (4 ports by optional cable)
Integrated ProSavage8 2D/3D Graphics ( Share memory maximum 32 MB )
Support Hyper-Threading Technology

NOTES on DDR Speeds:
2 * DDR Sockets
DDR266/DDR200 NON-ECC DDR SDRAM up to 2GB
Note1: (If you do install DDR 333/400 memory, it will perform at DDR 266 speeds)

Full motherboard specs link:
http://www.motherboard.cz/mb/albatron/PM266A_PRO.htm


----------



## kasy (Feb 5, 2008)

just try to see the bus of the ram maybe its not regonize with your mother baord ram slot .
try another 512MB ram with another bus


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

Pull reset both sticks.


----------



## Jebtall (Feb 3, 2008)

You show that you are using the on board mobo video in you system specs.

The bios is sharing 32MB of your system memory for the video memory, 480MB + 32MB = 512MB.

I am not familiar with your mobo, but go into you bios and there should be a setting to increase (or turn off if you have a video card) the size of the shared video memory.

Where the other 512MB of memory went I am not sure, you may want to try to set the bios to default memory settings and see if it works for the default settings, then go from there. Also, if you haven't updated the bios in a while, you should update your bios, if one is available. Because the mobo specs says it can handle up to 2GB of memory, doesn't mean it actually does.


----------



## rytimz (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I tried resetting the BIOS defaults, but that didn't work.
I checked on the RAM bus compatability. From what I can tell you can generally use DDR333 on a 226 speed but not the other way around. I am also thinking because one of the ports is recognizing all 512MB (512 - 32 = 480) and the other one is not recognizing anything that its not a bus issue. As far as resetting the ram sticks--I haven't tried it, they are brand new and like I said, when I try alternating either stick in the first slot and they both showed 480MB when booted.


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

Sticks are matching ram? same brand SN# , DDR333 shouldn't cause problems .. after reseating both does the boot screen show 1gb ram posting?


----------



## rytimz (Feb 7, 2008)

The BIOS and Windows always show only 480MB of RAM no matter what order the sticks are placed in. They could be placed so that only one is in the first slot (either one) or both in both slots (either order) and its the same result. Both are two exact Kingston 512 sticks I bought new at the same time, same place. It seems as though its not recognizing anything placed in the second slot.


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

Check for bios update for your board. check version # 1st 


http://www.albatron.com.tw/English/Service/bios_index.asp?keywords=PM266A+Pro&Submit=Search


----------



## rytimz (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, I'm going to give that a try - the bios update notes say its a primarily an audio fix but you never know. I'm running out of options.


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

Check the version of your board one version had memory fix issue. board version is silked screened on your boards corner or between the PCI slots.


----------

